# A couple of questions..again!!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So Monday evening I gave Betty Her 3 Monthly flea treatment ( I can't remember the name of it something - tac?? the vet had run out of Frontline).
On Tuesday the dog walker leaves me a note to say that Betty had decided to
jump in a lake and go for a swim so I had not choice but to give her a bath.
The instructions on the packet say they should not be bathed for 48 hrs
after treatment. Question is do I now do the treatment again as it may have been washed off / diluted. I'm a bit scared of O'D..ing her but want to make sure she is covered especially because of her scratching.

Second question...I have read on another forum that owners give their dogs
Piriton to help with scratching...has anyone tried this/ is this advisable??

Thanks ..


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i would give her a week and then put another one on her as she is itchy so would be worth re-doing. As for piriton, yes you can use it but i would call your vet to see what dosage they suggest for betty as it will vary according to the level of itchyness (and is not the thing to be putting on a public forum as some people would treat without seeking a vets advice and i have seen the outcome of that ) The only thing i would say about using piriton for this sort of thing i that there are other medications which are more effective for longer term use, also although it will help the itch, piriton won't get to the root of the problem so you need to keep going with the food trials etc.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lola24 said:


> i would give her a week and then put another one on her as she is itchy so would be worth re-doing. As for piriton, yes you can use it but i would call your vet to see what dosage they suggest for betty as it will vary according to the level of itchyness (and is not the thing to be putting on a public forum as some people would treat without seeking a vets advice and i have seen the outcome of that ) The only thing i would say about using piriton for this sort of thing i that there are other medications which are more effective for longer term use, also although it will help the itch, piriton won't get to the root of the problem so you need to keep going with the food trials etc.


Thanks for the advice Katie - I was secretly hoping that you would be online and answer!! I have noticed that Betty has a sore/scab on her face ( I only noticed it when she was in the bath as normally her face is too fluffy). I'm not sure if this has been caused by her scratching or from another dog ( she goes out daily with a number of dogs) or by a twig etc..
but was looking for some short term relief while it heals..my vet is normally excellent but when I have mentioned her scratching in the past she just seems to want to gloss over it...


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dermatology is the bain of most vets lives as there are so many causes for it and it can be a lengthy/costly process to sort it out- it is a case of elimination and if your lucky, the first thing you try will work!! If she is insured it would be woth looking into referral to a dermatologist- we have one that hires a room from us to see the regions guide dogs and he is sooooo knowledgable. He has seen a could of clients for us as a referral and has sorted out problems we have had trouble with. I would make an appointment with your own vet to discuss the skin complaint- be firm and make her aware that it is having an impact on Betty's day to day life as she is so itchy and you want something to be done about it. If she still glosses over things, i would seek a second opinion from another GP vet and then ask for referral if needed.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> i would give her a week and then put another one on her as she is itchy so would be worth re-doing. As for piriton, yes you can use it but i would call your vet to see what dosage they suggest for betty as it will vary according to the level of itchyness (and is not the thing to be putting on a public forum as some people would treat without seeking a vets advice and i have seen the outcome of that ) The only thing i would say about using piriton for this sort of thing i that there are other medications which are more effective for longer term use, also although it will help the itch, piriton won't get to the root of the problem so you need to keep going with the food trials etc.


 Yes totally agree Katie regarding Piriton dosage also the dogs age and weight is also a consideration with the amount of tablets used.

Also my vet told me it has to be the ordinary Piriton and not the one a day.


Colin have you been using your Yumega you bought?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I stopped it for a couple of days whilst introducing the NI (she was actually worse for a couple of days) but stated again with it this morning. Can't say I
have seen much of an improvement so far...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is in lakes and rivers every day and I never bath him unless he finds a really smelly, stagnant part. This time of year they are mostly nice fresh water. I wouldn't have bothered with the bath unless she smelt!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Dylan is in lakes and rivers every day and I never bath him unless he finds a really smelly, stagnant part. This time of year they are mostly nice fresh water. I wouldn't have bothered with the bath unless she smelt!


Bracknell forest is very boggy and the water is black!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi all
if my dog scratching then checknfor fleas.
i know u cant see them on long hair.. but i did find 1 on him 
he also had a little bite which he was nibbling and scabbed up 
vet wanted to skin scrapes etc....
did a search on line ref mites etc
and u can but a wash for humans and dogs from the chemist if the case..
but ref the scab ....
i used sudo cream... parted the hair and rubbed on skin then did it again the next day....
gone in no time
vet said ok to use...
frontline d and sudocreamed ....
no scracthing
xx
marzy
xx


----------

